# Looking for the Best Compound Coach



## hunter 57 (Jan 14, 2011)

Check out Larry Wise............ Very good coach..........


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1711470


----------



## babyhoose (Jun 29, 2008)

hunter 57 said:


> Check out Larry Wise............ Very good coach..........


I just went to him yesterday, and yes, Larry is a very good coach. It's funny....I have been shooting a bow for almost 18 years. I went to a Bernie coaching school about 16 years ago, and he shortened me from a 28" draw to a 26.5" draw. I have shot that draw length for all those years. Now yesterday, I go to Larry and he tells me that I am shooting WAY too short. My true draw length is actually a touch over 28"!!!


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

babyhoose said:


> I just went to him yesterday, and yes, Larry is a very good coach. It's funny....I have been shooting a bow for almost 18 years. I went to a Bernie coaching school about 16 years ago, and he shortened me from a 28" draw to a 26.5" draw. I have shot that draw length for all those years. Now yesterday, I go to Larry and he tells me that I am shooting WAY too short. My true draw length is actually a touch over 28"!!!



Larry does get that relaxed , elongated form running thru your upper body 

How is every thing playing out since seeing Larry? Is the new form starting to sink in?


----------

